# Right jig to refletch crossbow bolts



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I screwed up a handful of crossbow bolts this past weekend, shooting into an old crappy target. I need to do a lot of refletching on my TenPoint bolts which are flat nocked. The jig I bout only seems to take nocked arrows. Does anyone have any suggestions on a brand or store that might be carry a jig that would work for me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

TheMAIT said:


> I screwed up a handful of crossbow bolts this past weekend, shooting into an old crappy target. I need to do a lot of refletching on my TenPoint bolts which are flat nocked. The jig I bout only seems to take nocked arrows. Does anyone have any suggestions on a brand or store that might be carry a jig that would work for me? Thanks in advance.


Take that one back n buy an Arizona EZ Fletch. Prob solved. Shrubby


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Who carries those? Gander mtn?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

I've been refletching crossbow arrows with a Grayling jig for almost 20 years now. Works great, Michigan company.
http://www.graylingoutdoorproducts.com/Products/gop160.html
Ken


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

TheMAIT said:


> Who carries those? Gander mtn?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not sure. Make some calls. Im sure Cabelas has them. Shrubby


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

I'm not sure if they will work on cross bolts but it would be worth checking into the NAP quick fletch. Clean arrow dip them in boiling water, let dry. Can't be any simpler.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

you can get a sleeve that slides over your nock that will make it work is any jig. call you local shop and they should be able to get you one.


----------



## Roops (Oct 22, 2011)

Ken Martin said:


> I've been refletching crossbow arrows with a Grayling jig for almost 20 years now. Works great, Michigan company.
> http://www.graylingoutdoorproducts.com/Products/gop160.html
> Ken


I second this jig! workds great


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

im a big fan of the bitzenbuger jig.


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

Prior to the quick fletch I too was a big fan of the bitzenburger. Now it sits in the "tote of unused stuff", they do work nice for sure.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Wasn't able to find anything in stock locally, so I was able to find a rubber adapter that fits over the end of a flat bolt for a few bucks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

